# [eom]  question about evoke and evoke area



## Kannik (Feb 8, 2003)

I'm sure this will be covered in the FAQ, but here I am too impatient to wait 

Looking over the Evoke Element and Evoke Area Element, a couple of questions come to mind...

1.  Evoke Element, affecting usually one creature (not counting missile) does the same damage dice as area element;  in the core rules, usually spells that target one creature do more than an area spell.  Was this a deliberate change, and why so, if so?  (makes the pure evoke a bit weaker, it seems).

2.  Is the 1d6+lvl a typo in the missile section of evoke missile?  If so... egads!  I evoke the level 9 version... I do 1d6+17 per missile, 9 missiles, that's 184 points of damage!  Why bother with a wimpy 17d6+17 (76.5).  Should this just be 1d6+1 per missile, straight?

3.  I think this was covered in another thread... evoke element :  touch = no save, ray = reflex save (touch attacks  (ranged in the latter) either way), missile = range per missile, reflex save?  (except for force, of course).

4.  There is no 4.

Thanks }

Kannik


----------

